# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Σταθεροποιητής Τασης LAMTECH LAM-VR-1500 Θορυβος κατα την σταθεροποίηση

## vadaris

Γεια σας. Έχω τον εν λόγω σταθεροποιητή και ξαφνικά αρχισε να κάνει θόρυβο όταν προφανως προσπαθουσε να διορθώσει την τάση. Κάνει ενα θόρυβο κρρρρρρρ για αρκετή ώρα . Ρωτησα ένα φίλο ηλεκτρονικό και μου ειπε πως  ίσως να φταίει το ολοκληρωμένο οπότε και το άλλαξα. Αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν διορθώθηκε. Μέτρησα την τάση που βγαζει όταν κανει το θόρυβο και είναι χαμηλή . 100-120V. 
Να είναι κάτι σχετικά απλό; Αξίζει να ασχοληθώ να το φτιάξω; IMG_20220702_124050.jpgIMG_20220702_124114.jpgInkedIMG_20220702_124114.jpg

----------


## mikemtb73

> Αξίζει να ασχοληθώ να το φτιάξω?


αυτο μονο εσυ ο ιδιος μπορεις να το απαντησεις...
https://progressive.gr/product/lamtech-lam-vr1500-2/
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/2015375/Lam...%BF%CF%82.html

αν τελικα ασχοληθείς, για αρχη μετρα ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες, καθως ελενξε ολες τις κολλησεις.




Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

vadaris (20-08-22)

----------


## apilot

Μήπως κάποιο ρελέ κάνει θόρυβο όταν πάει να οπλίσει.

----------

vadaris (20-08-22)

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιάννη,
οι Μ/Σ μ΄ αρκετά τυλίγματα που χρησιμοποιούνται σ΄ αυτές τις κατασκευές δεν είναι κι οι καλλίτεροι.
Το μονωτικό υλικό (βερνίκι) που χρησιμοποιείται για τη μόνωση των τυλιγμάτων (σπειρών χαλκοσύρματος)
με το καιρό αλλοιώνεται, μ΄ αποτέλεσμα όταν διέρχεται ρεύμα από το συγκεκριμένο τύλιγμα που γράφεις ότι
βγάζει τάση 100-120V A.C. να δημιουργεί κάποιο συντονισμό και ν΄ ακούς τον συγκεκριμένο ήχο.
Αν δεν σ΄ ενοχλεί τ΄ αφήνεις ως έχει, σ΄ αντίθετη περίπτωση θα πρέπει ν΄ αποξηλωθεί ο Μ/Σ από το σασί
και να δοθεί γι΄ επαναπεριέλιξη των σπειρωμάτων του ή ακόμα και ν΄ αντικατασταθεί αυτός.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

vadaris (20-08-22)

----------


## sothoms

> Να είναι κάτι σχετικά απλό; Αξίζει να ασχοληθώ να το φτιάξω;


Ενα απο τα ρελεδακια έχει πρόβλημα. Άλλαξε τα όλα για να είσαι σίγουρος. Πάμφηνα είναι. 50 λεπτά το ένα. Εγώ έχω πάρει μία 20αδα και τα αλλάζω κάθε 2 χρόνια.
Συνήθως μου χαλάνε μετά συνεχείς και συχνές διακοπές ρεύματος.
Έχω 2 και παιζουν εδώ και 8 χρόνια και το μόνο πρόβλημα που βγάζουν είναι τα ρελε που κολλάνε.

----------


## vadaris

> Ενα απο τα ρελεδακια έχει πρόβλημα. Άλλαξε τα όλα για να είσαι σίγουρος. Πάμφηνα είναι. 50 λεπτά το ένα. Εγώ έχω πάρει μία 20αδα και τα αλλάζω κάθε 2 χρόνια.
> Συνήθως μου χαλάνε μετά συνεχείς και συχνές διακοπές ρεύματος.
> Έχω 2 και παιζουν εδώ και 8 χρόνια και το μόνο πρόβλημα που βγάζουν είναι τα ρελε που κολλάνε.





> Μήπως κάποιο ρελέ κάνει θόρυβο όταν πάει να οπλίσει.



Όπως είπατε και οι δύο ήταν τα ρελέ. Τα άλλαξα και τα 3 και ο θορυβος σταματησε.

----------

